# What's the correct technique for dicing tomatoes?



## khashy (Jul 7, 2017)

I dice tomatoes the same way as I do onions, i.e. cut the ends off, cut in half, horizontal cuts first, then vertical cuts and then dice.

When I do the same with tomatoes, they always end up kind of smooshed and really ugly. The knives are sharp so I can't help but think that there is a better way of doing this.


----------



## JaVa (Jul 7, 2017)

Depends what you're going for. If I want really consistent results I cut the tomato in half, but in a way that the stem is only on one side and I cut that out. Then I scoop the core out with a spoon or ice cream scoop. Then I cut the tomato into four wedges. I push the wedges down on the board skin side up to flatten the wedge and go to town on it. You can cut a few wedges on top of each other when you get the hang of it. 

This way your cubes aren't swimming in the excess juice from the seeds. If you're making a salsa or something this will also keep it fresher for longer.

The core you can throw in a stew or sauce or you can throw them in a blender with spices and some vinegar to make a tomato vinegrette etc.


----------



## Gyutoh205 (Jul 7, 2017)

khashy said:


> I dice tomatoes the same way as I do onions, i.e. cut the ends off, cut in half, horizontal cuts first, then vertical cuts and then dice.
> 
> When I do the same with tomatoes, they always end up kind of smooshed and really ugly. The knives are sharp so I can't help but think that there is a better way of doing this.





JaVa said:


> Depends what you're going for. If I want really consistent results I cut the tomato in half, but in a way that the stem is only on one side and I cut that out. Then I scoop the core out with a spoon or ice cream scoop. Then I cut the tomato into four wedges. I push the wedges down on the board skin side up to flatten the wedge and go to town on it. You can cut a few wedges on top of each other when you get the hang of it.
> 
> The core you can throw in a stew or sauce or you can throw them in a blender with spices and some vinegar to make a tomato vinegrette etc.



I've used both of these techniques and imo they both work, but you might want to consider that one includes the core and one doesnt, in some recipes you dont really want the core. I've found it even better to blanch them, skin them and then core them, then you can really dice them up easily and it has more of a finesse.


----------



## Ivang (Jul 7, 2017)

quarter them, deseed them, make strips, dice them.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm guessing your knife needs to be just a little sharper yet. I don't have that much trouble doing what you are describing and I'm not one of those "polish the edge to 12000 grit" people. I seldom go above 2000-3000 grit on my everyday work knives.


----------



## khashy (Jul 7, 2017)

Fair enough, I'll try further sharpening but if I can't get there, I think I like the whole coring approach


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 8, 2017)

If I'm going for speed I go for the onion technique. If I want cubes and yield I cut slices then make two stacks and make planks, quarter turn and finish the dice. If I want perfect cubes like brunoise with no seeds, water etc I box out the outside, fillet the flesh so its even, square up the edges, make planks, quarter turn then finish the dice. Example below.

[video=youtube;MABHCfBpjy8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MABHCfBpjy8&t=1s[/video]


----------



## Nemo (Jul 8, 2017)

Thanks Rick. Always learn from your vids.

Is that the Tanaka R2 again?


----------



## khashy (Jul 8, 2017)

Cool, tip draw was also a good way for the initial cut


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 8, 2017)

Nemo said:


> Thanks Rick. Always learn from your vids.
> 
> Is that the Tanaka R2 again?



Yup. Kazayuki at his finest.


----------



## fatboylim (Jul 17, 2017)

One little tip from a pro Italian chef friend, always core the tomatoes. The core is where the tomato filters/stores toxins and ideally not best added to food. 

I quater then slice off the core (similar to coring Zucchini/Courgettes). Followed by dicing.


----------



## khashy (Jul 17, 2017)

cool, so the majority view is to core it first


----------



## WOK-a-holic (Jul 20, 2017)

Use an EXTREMELY SHARP knife.....scary sharp.
yes remove core.
There's multiple ways I slice tomatoes.
It depends on what variety tomato, and what I'm using it for.


----------



## DDPslice (Jul 24, 2017)

Noodle Soup said:


> I'm guessing your knife needs to be just a little sharper yet. I don't have that much trouble doing what you are describing and I'm not one of those "polish the edge to 12000 grit" people. I seldom go above 2000-3000 grit on my everyday work knives.



I agree but you are missing out


----------

